# what are the benefits of learning latin?



## rembrandt (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## kceaster (Mar 9, 2004)

*Paul...*

I can give a few good reasons:

1) It will give you better understanding of English, and foreign languages that are called &quot;romance languages.&quot;

2) It is a good precursor to Greek.

3) Latin words, phrases and names are used frequently in theology, science, medicine, law, and other academic areas.

4) I think it is fun, too.

In Christ,

KC


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2004)

It is the language of heaven. :cool2:

[i:5c7768be6e]Lingua Caelorum[/i:5c7768be6e]


----------



## JonathonHunt (Mar 9, 2004)

No no no Visigoth...

...the language of heaven is welsh...

(according to the Welsh!)


----------



## rembrandt (Mar 9, 2004)

[quote:2cb4cf9755]2) It is a good precursor to Greek.[/quote:2cb4cf9755]

My pastor said that I would do better with Greek if I learned Latin first. I started Greek a couple weeks ago, but don't know if it would be worth it to learn Latin before hand. I kinda wanna get started translating the text and all... I'll probably stick with greek, at least for now anyway.

Rembrandt


----------

